# help with a swing flaw



## tej4020 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello,

I was wondering if i could get some advice, tips, or drills for a problem of mine that i just can't shake. I have video taped my swing several times and ive worked and corrected many things but one thing that remains consistent is that "on my downswing i seem to pop up out of my posture and stance". It typically doesn't affect the direction of the shot too much but i know that i am probably losing power. Also, if it helps or determines type of advice, i am 24 and athletic. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

There are a few things that may be causing your concern: check the following things:
make sure your ball position and distance you stand from the ball are correct, make sure you are not swaying on the backswing, check to make sure you are not moving your head during your swing, and finally, on the downswing, try dropping your right elbow down to your right hip as you start to unwind to impact.
One drill I have used to make sure your hands are ahead of the clubhead as you come into impact is to visualize the grip end of the club coming down towards the ball on the downswing.
Start with your feet fairly close together and just take half swings with a 7 iron focusing on pointing the butt end of the club at the ball as you near impact.
once you are hitting crisp irons, lengthen your swing with your normal stance and then move on to the driver etc.


----------

